# Vimana II V Tveen



## kadora (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello friends 

I would like to show you my new work.
Engine is machined from my own castings.
I am waiting for carburator  from HK
so video of working engine hopefully soon.
On the last pic. on the top shelf is my Vimana family.
Thank you


----------



## petertha (Apr 26, 2016)

Very nice, particularly from your own castings! The Vee in the pics is obviously glow plug ignition but how about the in-line multi-cylinder engines on the bottom shelf? Are they your design & castings too?


----------



## kadora (Apr 27, 2016)

thank you Petertha
On the bottom shelf in the middle is dumy V8 engine built from 0.25 mm
tin coated metal sheet .// for huge scale hot rod car display model //
4 inline is working glow plug eng. machined from castings made by my French friend
Arnaud Mucherie
Have a nice day.


----------



## demaic (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Kadora,
Very nice engine, wonderfully made!
Own design and own castings, congratulations.
What is the story of the DDB upstairs in the closet?
Greetings
Demaic


----------

